# WHY is a Metroid Prime Trilogy wii disc so expensive?



## SkeletonSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

I checked on both eBay and Amazon and the cheapest i found the game was 90 dollars.. IT RELEASED ON THE WII U FOR 20. guess people really love physical copies i guess.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 9, 2020)

The Collectors Edition (Sammleredition) goes from 53-80 (and more) Euros here in Austria....

https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen...sammleredition-special-edition-wii-380570121/
https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen...me-trilogy-wii-sammlungsaufloesung-376286465/
https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen...-sammler-edition-sehr-gut-erhalten-385914864/
https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen...ntendo-wii-spiele-stk-ab-2-90-euro-385607180/
(. Metroid Prime Trilogy Sammleredition  neue für Nintendo Wii *115 Euro*)
https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/wii-spiele-auch-fuer-wii-u-385975252/
(Spiel Metroid Prime Trilogy, 60 Euro.)


Actual not available on Amazon....


Why ? No Idea..maybe because it is 3 Games.....


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Jun 9, 2020)

it released in August 2009 and went out of print in January 2010, only 5 months later.
https://web.archive.org/web/2012102...etroid-prime-trilogy-no-longer-being-shipped/


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 12, 2020)

JFizDaWiz said:


> it released in August 2009 and went out of print in January 2010, only 5 months later.
> https://web.archive.org/web/2012102...etroid-prime-trilogy-no-longer-being-shipped/


Ouch, that sucks.


----------



## PalomPorom (Jun 13, 2020)

Retro gaming in general is expensive as fuck. Mostly them eBay bastards that take advantage of the fact that nobody sells these items anymore. Just pirate it bro lol

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 13, 2020)

p i r a c y

Or you could get a $35 dollar eShop card, cope and seeth, and get the digital version on the Wii U eShop.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 16, 2020)

Not to necropost, but I managed to snag a copy on a Black Friday sale early into the previous decade for, like, $40. Eventually, I think I sold it along with my Wii and some other stuff to help ascend into the PC Gaming Master Race in 2016!


----------



## Dimensional (Aug 16, 2020)

Dang it. If I had known it would be so expensive, I wouldn't have sold my copy to Gamestop for $10 USD.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 16, 2020)

Dimensional said:


> Dang it. If I had known it would be so expensive, I wouldn't have sold my copy to Gamestop for $10 USD.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 16, 2020)

not a lot were printed


----------



## godreborn (Aug 16, 2020)

I own the game digitally.  I never knew it was that expensive.  I'm trying to get my hands on mega man x3 and mega man 7 cartridges, but they're like $150 apiece.


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 16, 2020)

I have it physically (PAL), it’s hard to find.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 16, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I own the game digitally.  I never knew it was that expensive.  I'm trying to get my hands on mega man x3 and mega man 7 cartridges, but they're like $150 apiece.



Pssh. That's pussy numbers. Try the US copy of Mega Man 8 for Saturn! 

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...leDesc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=mega+man+8+us+saturn

Y'know Sega, a Saturn or Dreamcast classic would be kind of nice...I'd be happier with the latter than the former, or some combination of the two!


----------

